# Whats this guy?



## BkkAquaNoob (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Just seems like an Auratus


----------



## BkkAquaNoob (Oct 6, 2018)

Male or female?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Auratus females can adopt male coloration at times. So cannot say for sure. If it is a male, it's becoming mature and adopting adult coloration, or its colors are dulled due to tankmates.


----------

